# 1dx2 - Comments on shadow noise by Andy Rouse



## Rahul (Feb 19, 2016)

Came across this on his website today - 



> The 1DX2 has MUCH better shadow detail and reduced noise than the 1DX (which was no slouch either). This means that I can push and work with the file a lot more, i.e. I don't need to be picky about getting the exposure right all the time. It's been one of the revelations of the 1DX2. It's how I define dynamic range too.



http://www.andyrouse.co.uk/index.php?b=1&currentpage=1

Of course, I expect the hounds of hell to budge in here as well as tell me that Canon sucks at AF, DR and what not - but it's looking WOW to me.


----------



## Besisika (Feb 19, 2016)

Nice, thanks for sharing!


----------



## fentiger (Feb 19, 2016)

So let me tell you this, and boo boys please note. The 1DX2 has MUCH better shadow detail and reduced noise than the 1DX (which was no slouch either). This means that I can push and work with the file a lot more, i.e. I don't need to be picky about getting the exposure right all the time. It's been one of the revelations of the 1DX2. It's how I define dynamic range too. Now some may claim that DPP is doing some magic, who cares to be honest, the files out of it are good and I am a convert now completely.Now last week I shot a video on the 1DX2 for Park Cameras at the BWC. You will see it soon. It was a tough video as the weather conditions were rubbish and the subject was very challenging. Now as a laugh I set the ISO to 25,600 and did some otter portraits........



heres the full paragraph note the highlight!!!!


----------



## Click (Feb 19, 2016)

Thanks for the link, Rahul.


----------



## Rahul (Feb 19, 2016)

fentiger said:


> So let me tell you this, and boo boys please note. The 1DX2 has MUCH better shadow detail and reduced noise than the 1DX (which was no slouch either). This means that I can push and work with the file a lot more, i.e. I don't need to be picky about getting the exposure right all the time. It's been one of the revelations of the 1DX2. It's how I define dynamic range too. Now some may claim that DPP is doing some magic, who cares to be honest, the files out of it are good and I am a convert now completely.Now last week I shot a video on the 1DX2 for Park Cameras at the BWC. You will see it soon. It was a tough video as the weather conditions were rubbish and the subject was very challenging. Now as a laugh I set the ISO to 25,600 and did some otter portraits........
> 
> 
> 
> heres the full paragraph note the highlight!!!!



You got me there. 

The boo-boys of the DR brigade may need to find other employment real soon.


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 12, 2016)

Rahul said:


> fentiger said:
> 
> 
> > So let me tell you this, and boo boys please note. The 1DX2 has MUCH better shadow detail and reduced noise than the 1DX (which was no slouch either). This means that I can push and work with the file a lot more, i.e. I don't need to be picky about getting the exposure right all the time. It's been one of the revelations of the 1DX2. It's how I define dynamic range too. Now some may claim that DPP is doing some magic, who cares to be honest, the files out of it are good and I am a convert now completely.Now last week I shot a video on the 1DX2 for Park Cameras at the BWC. You will see it soon. It was a tough video as the weather conditions were rubbish and the subject was very challenging. Now as a laugh I set the ISO to 25,600 and did some otter portraits........
> ...



Gotta love the term "Boo-boys".


----------



## axtstern (Mar 14, 2016)

Lets hope that this techbology trickles down into the prosumer range.
I'm fed up with more AF points....


----------



## timcz (Mar 17, 2016)

axtstern said:


> Lets hope that this techbology trickles down into the prosumer range.
> I'm fed up with more AF points....



Hope so... Would love to replace my 5d3/a7r combo with a single canon.


----------



## traveller (Mar 17, 2016)

I hate to rain on people's parade here, but the shots that Andy Rouse was referring to were all taken at high ISO. This was never a weakness of the original 1DX (nor Canon sensors in general). It is at low ISO that the shadow noise from Canon sensors has so far lagged behind other manufacturers (particularly Sony). 

https://youtu.be/zSzTUPJiPJc


----------



## krisbell (Mar 17, 2016)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Rahul said:
> 
> 
> > fentiger said:
> ...



What "boo-boys" have criticized the DR of the 1dxII?? If this model has great DR (and I sincerely hope it does) then it in no way invalidates the criticism of previous models...if anything it does the opposite.


----------

